# My Mollies and Guppies



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

I've had the mollies for about 9 months now. They used to be dalmatians, but have turned black for the most part. The guppies I just bought a few weeks ago.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's a picture of my mollies when I first got them. The whitest one died unexpectedly.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

is that lego in your tank?


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

lol, yeah it was. I took it out a couple days after I put it in because it didn't go with the tank whatsoever. Same with the ugly plant on the right. 



Betta man said:


> is that lego in your tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like the legos. Did you assemble it underwater?


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

It was only a two piece castle. I think in the future if I do legos again, it will be a full out lego filled tank. 



emc7 said:


> I like the legos. Did you assemble it underwater?


----------

